# مسرح خيال الظل عند العرب.!



## ابن سينا (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
مسرح الخيال أخرجه إلى حيز الحياة هو الأديب العربي إبن دانيال...وأطلق عليه خيال الظل.
ويذكر بعض السكان الثقاة كابن حجة الحموي في (ثمرات الأوراق) وعلاء الدين البهائي في (مطالع البذور) (4): أن صلاح الدين الأيوبي ووزيره القاضي الفاضل كانا يشاهدان خيال الظل، وقد ذكر ابن أياس الجركسي في (بدائع الزهور) أن السلطان أبا السعادات كان يطرب كثيراً بفكاهاته في حفلات المولد النبوي الشريف وقد بلغ الهوس عند بعض الملوك أن حملوه معهم إلى الحج. 
إلا أن السلطان جقمق أمر بإحراق أشكال تمثيليات خيال الظل كما ذكر ابن أياس في بدائع الزهور (ج2 ص 347). 
كما أن السلطان سليم (السلطان العثماني) اهتم بتمثيليات خيال الظل حتى أنه أخذ معه أحد الممثلين إلى اسطنبول لتمتيع ابنه الذي صار سلطاناً بعده وعرف بالسلطان سليمان الأعظم.
وقد وجدت في مصر مخطوطات في فن تمثيل خيال الظل ترجع إلى عهد قديم مؤلفها (محمد بن دانيال الموصلي) المتوفي عام 1311م وهو طبيب عيون كما ذكرنا وكان يعيش في زمن السلطان الظاهر بيبرس.
ابن دانيال الموصلي المؤسس الحقيقي لمسرح خيال الظل فلم يسبقه في هذا المجال أحد وهو إبداع متفرد سار على هديه العديد من الذين أتوا بعده حيث لاتوجد أشكال تمثيلية ترجع إلى قبل تاريخ ابن دانيال الموصلي في أي بلد آخر لذلك فإنها الأولى من نوعها في العالم أجمع. 
وخيال الظل نوع من التمثيليات يكون بإلقاء خيالات على ستار يشاهده المتفرجون. 
فيجد فيها لمثقفون والمتفرجون تسلية كما يجد فيه لبسطاء وسيلة للترفيه. 
يعد خيال الظل نوعاً من تمثيليات العرائس التي تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام الأول المعروف باسم الماريونيت وهي عرائس تحركها الأيدي وتمثل أشخاصاً وحيوانات من أعلى بحيث لاترى المحرك، والنوع الثاني عرائس تطل على المتفرج بينما الشخص المحرك لها يكون مختفياً من الاسفل, والفرع الثالث هو خيال الظل حديث تظهر فقط اشباح العرائس وتحركاتهم من وراء ستار، وفي تعارض هذه العرائس بين الحقيقة والخيال صارت هذه الأنواع من التمثيليات موضعاً للترفيه. 
وهناك الأراجوز الذي يختلف عن خيال الظل فهو تمثال صغير لرجل أو حيوان تمثل على مسرح صغير يحركه شخص خفي وهو الذي يلقي الحوار (7) وتختلف عرائس الماريونيت عن الأراجوز فالماريونيت تتحرك بخيوط أو أسلاك من أعلى أما الأراجوز فهي التي يحركها شخص تختفي يداه تحت الملابس، وعرف الأراجوز منذ القدم في اليونان وعرف في أوربا نهاية القرن 16 وأقبل عليه الجمهور وأشار إليه شكسبير وشوسر وهايدله وبن جونسون. 
كتب ابن دانيال الموصلي ثلاث تمثيليات وقد كتبها شعراً ونثراً منظوماً وأوضح فيها طريقة الإخراج ان تصف المقدمة الإدارة والتمثيل مما يعطي تأكيداً على عبقرية ابن دانيال وموهبته فهو فضلاً عن كونه الكاتب فإنه كذلك المخرج ومدير المسرح وهي أمور لم يسبقه فيها أحد. 
التمثيليات الثلاث التي ألفها ابن دانيال هي: 
1-طيف الخيال، 2-عجيب وغريب، 3-المتيم. 
وقد أطلق عليها تسمية بابات نشرت تمثيليات (بابات) ابن دانيال للمرة الأولى في المانيا عام 1925 م من قبل جورج جاكوب ضمن كتاب (تاريخ مسرح خيال الظل في الشرق والغرب) حيث يوضح جاكوب بأن ابن دانيال أعظم شاعر ممتع في اللغة العربية .


----------

